# Dog Bed $6 vs $200+ Tempur-Pedic



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I spied a crib mattress that had just been donated to a thrift store today. $5.99. It's like new, Sealy Nature-pedic 20 year mattress.

I bought an ugly red but clean quality wool blanket for $2.99 and a twin sheet for 1.50. Wala! Dog bed.

Crib mattresses are vinyl covered, super easy to wipe down with cleaner. Took the photos 5 minutes after I set her new bed up. For size she's a big 7 mo old pup 75lbs. The crib mattress will be plenty big enough for your dog. 

The thrift stores don't mind at all if you call them and ask if they have a crib mattress in stock and they'll be happy to hold it for you. A great Valentines Present for your dog! (they can't do much with flowers)....lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I also use a Ortho crib mattress with a quilt over it as one of the beds. It works well. Years ago I would have went to the thrift store but now a days with bed bugs being such an issue(Chicago was named the worst city for them),I bought mine new, but it was still under $75.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I've found when ever I get my dogs anything really nice like that, they still prefer the old blanket or run-down $50 dollar bed from the pet store.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Bed Bugs gross! There is a non toxic spray on Amazon that will eliminate that concern. Has not been a problem where I'm located, though 

I've read about it in larger cities. Most crib mattresses are only used for a short time and stored only to be donated some day. I would be more careful about regular beds.


----------

